# Makita tablesaw + unboxing + assembling + features + first run + crosscut sled build + stand build



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Enjoy


----------



## BG43017 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jimintomahawak (Feb 5, 2017)

Nice video what is model number of the saw?


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice saw, great idea to use the workbench as additional support


----------



## sharenicethings (Jan 8, 2017)

> Nice video what is model number of the saw?
> 
> - Jimintomahawak


2704 as in title, but should have mentioned it more obviously  Thanks


----------



## sharenicethings (Jan 8, 2017)

> Nice saw, great idea to use the workbench as additional support
> 
> - NormG


Thanks


----------

